# Universities



## mc10001 (May 6, 2005)

Lets see you're city's Universities


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

As a matter of fact, I was just out photographing one of them last weekend. This is
the University of Toronto, which is the largest in Canada and has its campus downtown
in the heart of the city. There are others in the city: York and Ryerson, but here are some pix of the Uof T, founded by royal charter in 1827:


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

The main building of my university. Would you laugh at me if I said that this is one of the two most prestigous universities in Melbourne?

The photo is 33 years old, and they did build a huge extension in the 70s but it's no better today.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*HK Universities*

University of Hong Kong









Chinese University of Hong Kong









City University of Hong Kong









Hong Kong University of Science and Technology









Hong Kong Polytechnic









Hong Kong Baptist University


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

More of University of Toronto


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

University of Glasgow - a huge university with a large mix of old and new. I will focus on the old parts of the university - some of the finest Gothic Revival architecture in the UK:

Main Building




























Inside the University - huge open areas called "The Quadrangles"





























The University Spire - one of the tallest structures in Glasgow - roughly 250ft tall



















View from the University Library - 11th floor










View from the bottom of the spire, looking out over the south of Glasgow:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics!! More universities, please!


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

*University of Sto. Tomas, Philippines*
the oldest university in Asia









































photos credit to: www.ust.edu.ph


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

photos credit to: www.ust.edu.ph


----------



## amigo32 (Apr 5, 2005)

More of UST Philippines



shotgun x said:


> UST Campus pics. Taken last Jan 11. Parang kailan lang....


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool shots , good place !


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

The University of Toronto and Glasgow are wonderful. This is mine: 

The University of Nottingham














































These are just some pics of the main buildings and its multiawarded gardens.

EDIT: These are links that just wont appear

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Nottingham_University_Downs.JPG 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Millennium_Garden,_University_Park,_Nottingham.JPG

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Trent_Building_and_Lake.JPG


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

*University of Wisconsin-Madison*


----------



## Ulster (Dec 29, 2005)

Glasgow university is brilliant.

here is my university in Belfast called Queens University of Belfast. The university was founded in 1810 and is the second oldest university in Ireland. Today it has in the about 25,000 students studying a large range of subjects.


----------



## oriental_horizon (Aug 28, 2005)

thanx for sharing those cool uni pictures. I have to stay european unis have great architecture, style and design. But they all appear as brown, grey and dark colours. 

i think the US universities have greater mix of architecture and different colours.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong University of Science & Technology*
A fairly new university. Although the buildings don't look that nice, the setting is stunning.


----------



## theperthvan (Oct 1, 2005)

*University of Western Australia*.

















The block with the cricket field on the river, is the whole uni.








This is the cricket pavillion. It was originally in Perth city, but the whole thing was cut in half and moved to here.








Inside the new Chemistry and Molecular Biology building. Nice piece of architecture. (see the DNA)









Lots of limestone arches









Thanks to Messrs Google and Wikipedia.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Milwaukee's two largest universities

University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee (26,000 students)



Marquette University- (11,000 students)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Every inch of Penn State
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=193200


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

singapore management university - just completed a year or two ago. reminds me of the gardens of babylon or something like that


----------

